# Introduction & Dance



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The first two movements of a new piece, for a small ensemble of instruments.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fintroduction-dance


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The third movement:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fiii-intermezzo


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The fourth movement:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fiv-no-name-yet


----------



## contra7 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've listened to all four movements. This is great stuff! I like the most Introduction & Dance because they are very effective and I love the virtuoso passages of violin and vibraphone in Intermezzo. Great form and fantastic music! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Your music sounds good. I enjoyed listening to the violin and vibes the most. It seems a well proportioned dance to me.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The final movement!:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fv-finale


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Merged all the movements in one single track:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fchamber-suite


----------

